# Swift Kontili 665p



## 117265 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am thinking of changing motorhome , my wife likes the layout of the Kontili 665p especially the rear fixed bed, 
would love to hear from owners of the 2007 model that we are currently looking at, Good and Bad aspects welcome 
Regards Twigg


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Hi

There are quite a few members on here with a 665.

Is the model you are looking at on the 2.3 or 3.0 MultiJet?

Russell


----------



## 117265 (Oct 7, 2008)

*kontiki 665p*

Sorry for not giving that info, 2.3 engine


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hi

There is much on the forum about the X2/50 chassis.

I would suggest a test drive if possible. Some may say the 2.3 is not powerful enough to move a 4 1/4 tonne unit, preferring the 3.0 instead. Take a test drive, but try to have weight in the motorhome. You can achieve this by filling the fresh and waste water tanks.

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

We have the Kontiki 665P , it has the 2.3 engine . In my opinion it is not up to the job of pulling a van of this size and weight , even when driven steadily will only return 20mpg. A few niggling problems but on the whole a great van. :lol:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We like the 665P as well. My m/home is a bit too new at moment to swap but we have been tempted! :lol: 

Cranhams have them advertised in MMM at £42k which is 10k off list. When it comes to its new but 2007 model. :roll: 

Anyway, not totally put off I enquire about trade in price and he offers me 15k less than others have offered and feels he is doing me a bit of a favour!  

It is unlikely I would have bought from them but they have made a lifelong enemy of me now :evil: :evil:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I have two 665's in stock.

Both end bedroom and very well specced, low mileages (7000)

If you want to know more, check our website or give Lawrence, Andy or Mark a ring.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I have two 665's in stock.
> 
> Both end bedroom and very well specced, low mileages (7000)
> 
> ...


PS, we have three in stock!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Peter - what were you doing up at two o clock?

Russell


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*665p*

hi there i have a 665p and are realy pleased with it mine is the 3.0 which returns an average 26mpg the layout is very spacious which you dont get in a lot of motorhomes now . the 2007 model for me is a better model it has aux heater it has 7 inch tv which doubles as a reverse camera and freeveiw built in also most important a spare wheel . the 2008 model has non of these forgot the sat nav which you can take out and use it in your car not sure you can do that with 08 model mike


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

*hi*

I have the 2008 model and 3.0 ltr deisel. from my limited experience driving a large vehicle i expect that anything less than 3.0 ltr for a 4.5 ton van would struggle.

also happy with the van but do have a couple of comments and only minor comments....

the carpet lifts up in the kitchen bedroom area and is seperate to the living area which is great.... however the living area is attached to the cab carpeting... would be better if the cab carpeting was seperate too 

the near side side seating also has lovely soft furnishings.... but the cushions keep falling off into the doorstep - minor irritation.... i note that the older models had a small pullout cupboard to stop this - dont know why they got rid of it....

another point is that in my next van id be looking at having enroute heating.... can understand why you can have a vent that works from the cab system in the habitation area so that its aired before arrival.....

finally just got confirmation that the vehicle is only legally allowed to carry one passenger.... although its a 6 berth van........ why is this? maybe if it was pointed out i would have gone for the 665s didnt like the lounge area layout as much - felt hemmed in but it would have allowed me and my two children to travell legally and safely......


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Kontiki*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter - what were you doing up at two o clock?
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell.

Missed that! I was on the boat watching TV and keeping an eye on things! :lol:

Peter


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*what van*

Hi we have the March 2008 Bessacar E765P which has a very similar layout to the 665P, It has the 160 engine as we travel near max weight as we are away for quite a time, We find the layout and the storage excellent but feel the 3 litre engine is a must. Have just returned from a 3 month trip covering 10,500 miles, averaged 24.8 mpg.if I remember correctly the 2007 model has a slightly different Fridge/Freezer to the 2008, the gas heater is not to be used whilst the van is in motion where the 2008 can, the auxiliary heater was to my way a bit weak as it depends on the engine water temp to be up but running both heaters at once leaves it a bit short. It is a big van to keep warm when on the move but very comfortable when parked up. You my find that every time you wish to use the reversing camera having to pull down the monitor is time consuming and may obstruct part of the forward vision if having to make a three point turn, but we find the layout perfect for ourselves and our two dogs, and recently had my Son and Daughter in law and two grandchildren for a week. Re the spare wheel we asked Swift very nicely and they gave us one. All in all a very nice van. Good luck


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Kontiki*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter - what were you doing up at two o clock?
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

Better late than never in replying! I was on the boat watching TV, could ask you the same4 in reverse >>>> 500170 Posted: 2008-10-08, *07:11:50* :lol:

Peter


----------

